# Frogs & Toads > Tree Frogs >  WTF has Red Leg

## Frogger00

My new White's, Oliver, has red leg. He got it at the pet store because he was kept with a different species. I've heard of the oral tetracycline treatment and was hoping someone could walk me through the steps? Or if anyone has other treatments that would be great. I'm very worried but I think he can beat this. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Cory

The only other treatments I have been able to find is a super quarantine and total breakdown and cleaning of what hes in. I guess unless hes still in quarantine. And if there is open sores to put the polysporin without pain reliever on the open sores if there is any to prevent secondary infection. The drug you have is what they would give him, that or enrofloxican ( baytril) for him to bath in. If you give him this do you know how much to give him according to his weight?

----------

Krispy

----------


## Stephanie

I would personally take Oliver to the vet to be checked out to make sure he doesn't have any other illnesses as well. Often times these pet store frogs come with parasites and worms. I have a wtf from petco still in a qt tank until k can get a neg decal test. She tested positive for parasites and it was a simple oral med that was prescribed by my local herp vet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Frogger00

Thankyou for responding. He is already in quarantine. I believe the cause of the red leg is because he was with another species at the pet store and that with the stress of bringing him home. No open sores thankfully. I believe it is 1mg per 5 grams. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Frogger00

> I would personally take Oliver to the vet to be checked out to make sure he doesn't have any other illnesses as well. Often times these pet store frogs come with parasites and worms. I have a wtf from petco still in a qt tank until k can get a neg decal test. She tested positive for parasites and it was a simple oral med that was prescribed by my local herp vet. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am still having a really hard time finding any reliable vets in my area. There is about 3, but all have mixed reviews. I do my own fecal tests in my home, so when he poops I will get right on testing it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Stephanie

Nice to hear it sounds like your pretty on top of things then. If it were me I would maybe try the vet with best reviews and closest to home worst case scenario. If you can do your own fecal tests at home maybe you can rule out parasite/worms and save yourself the vet bill and inconvenience.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Frogger00

QUESTIONS

1----what 'kind' of frog is it ( what species) Litoria Caerulea (White's Tree Frog)
2----please include a photo of the frog 

3----Please include a photo of the frog's current enclosure 
4----size of enclosure ( W" x D" x H" ) 
18x18x24
5----# on inhabitants - ( if there is another frog --- is there a size difference ? ) 
1 frog
6----has or was the frog kept with a different species or with any other tank mate 
Yes, at the pet store Oliver was being kept with a white lipped tree frog of bigger size than him. 
7----is there a new tank mate----was the new tank mate quarantined 
No
8----what is the typical humidity level 
40-50%( I am trying to keep it lower because it is suggested when a frog has red leg)
9----what temperature is maintained 
75-85
10---what is, specifically, being used to maintain the temperature of the enclosure 
Exo terra 75 watt during day, and Great Choice purple night bulb at night(forget wattage) 
11---describe the enclosure lighting ( very specifically) 
Exo terra 75 watt
12---describe enclosure maintenance ( water changes, cleaning etc) 
Oliver is checked on daily, water changes every day and spot cleaning everyday. Paper towel change about once a week. 
13---what kind of water is used
-----for misting 
Filtered RO water
-----for the frog's soaking dish 
Filtered RO water
-----is de-chlorinator used / what brand 
No
14---material(s) used for substrate - be very specific 
Paper towel
15---enclosure set up:


-----if recent - describe how the enclosure was cleaned
About 3 weeks ago before Oliver came home the tank was cleaned with a vinegar/water mix. 
-----plants( live or artificial) if artificial plants are used are they plastic or fabric 
Artificial plastic plant on wall
-----describe wood, bark , and background materials 
No wood, just a water dish and leaves
16---when is the last time the frog ate 
About 5 days ago
17---have you found poop lately 
No
18---how often is the frog fed 
I have been offering daily, but he will not eat. 
19---what size feeder is given 
I've tried small and large crickets, he ate one big one and 2 small crickets. 
20---what other feeders are used as treats 
None at the time being
21---what is the frog's main food source 
Crickets
22---do feeders roam free in the enclosure or is the frog bowl fed 
They roam free, but are removed if uneaten within 15 minutes. 
23---vitamins - what brand and how often 
If he was eating regularly, it would be the repti cal brand (the blue vitamins container)
24---calcium - what brand and how often 
It would be repti cal calcium with d3 
25---was the frog without calcium for any period of time 
I am not sure. 
26---approximate age of the frog 
Around 1 year
27---how long have you owned the frog 
3 weeks
28---who cared for the frog before you 
Pisces pet emporium 
29---is the frog wild caught or captive bred 
Not sure, but I would have to guess captive bred because he is a blue eyed morph
30---how often the frog is handled -- are gloves used ( what kind of gloves)
Handled as little as possible. Gloves are not used 
31---is the enclosure kept in a high or low traffic area 
Normally low, except dinner time( the cage is in dining room) 
30---has or was the frog properly quarantined (yes or no) 
Yes, currently in quarantine 
-----for how long
Since I've had him
32---has the frog been treated with any medication: 
No
-----for what
-----name of medication
-----for how long
-----what dose 
-----was medication prescribed by a herp vet




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Cris

I would definitely start changing the paper towels daily instead of weekly. Also, you're probably already doing this, but change out the water dish in addition to its once a day change if you see it has any waste in it (my boys seem to think fresh water is the best for pooping in, so I sometimes have to change it twenty minutes after I just did). With red leg it is important to be hyper vigilant about keeping the enclosure clean.

I'd also recommend bringing him to see a vet. Choose the one with the best reviews (very few ever have entirely perfect reviews) and that you know has herp experience. You might even be able to talk to the vet over the phone to ask a few questions and confirm they know about frogs before making the appointment (depends on the vet).

----------


## Herpvet

> Thankyou for responding. He is already in quarantine. I believe the cause of the red leg is because he was with another species at the pet store and that with the stress of bringing him home. No open sores thankfully. I believe it is 1mg per 5 grams.


I would back up strongly the suggestion that you should get him to the vet. Forgive me if I'm misinterpreting what you said, but a couple of points;

First off, are you sure it is "red leg" as in bacterial dermatosepticaemia? Erythema (skin reddening) can result from various things such as direct irritation, heat, toxins from other species, chemical irritants, stress. And as a pretty good general rule, if a frog is still alive 3 weeks with "red leg", it probably wasn't red leg. Untreated bacterial dermatosepticaemia usually kills fairly quickly.

1 mg per 5 g implies 200 mg/kg - significantly over most dosage ranges published for tetracycline for amphibians (I assume it was the tetracycline you were talking about). A vet would be able to advise on suitable doses.

tetracyclines are generally a poor choice for bacterial problems in amphibians - they are basically bacteriostatic (i.e. they do not kill bacteria, they only stop it reproducing, and hence rely on the animal's immune system to eliminate the bacteria. Ill and stressed amphibians probably have a reduced immune system. Again, a vet would be able to advise on suitable drug.

Hope you can get him sorted.

Bruce.

----------

irThumper

----------


## Frogger00

Ok, so if it is not red leg, what is it? He is lethargic, little appetite, and reddening of his legs and lower stomach. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Frogger00

Update: some good news! Oliver was barking like crazy tonight at the popcorn machine. I love that noise. Of course when I go to look at him he gets embarrassed and stops though, lol. His eyes were opened pretty wide and he was very awake, so I offered him a cricket which he ate within 5 minutes(success!) I picked up the tetracycline (the kind for fish) and I mixed two pinches of it with some salt and water. He soaked for about 20 minutes. His legs are still reddish and he's still somewhat lethargic, but he made some improvements today so here's hoping he can fight this off. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Xavier

Do you have an actual picture of the legs so we can see how bad it is?

----------


## Stephanie

That's good I'm glad to hear he's making some improvements 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Frogger00

Update: bad news. Oliver refused food tonight, his legs got incredibly red when I picked him up to put him in his tetracycline bath, and he developed a few small sores, which I treated with Neosporin. His legs looked somewhat okay, but when I touched him they instantly flared up. He also was quite angry with me and proceeded to squeak and squawk at me. He didn't want to soak either, so it was a struggle to get him to stay in the bath for more than a few minutes. He is really not happy, he looks very scared about everything and extremely stressed. I will try the treatment for a few more days to let it start working, and I am also going to be contacting the pet store for details. 

I will post a picture of the redness later tonight or tomorrow morning.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Cris

I'm sorry to hear he's getting worse. It definitely sounds like time for a vet visit.

----------

Snappi13

----------


## irThumper

I would not put him in any salt water. One thing you can do to help sooth his skin is a honey bath made with 100% organic RAW natural unprocessed honey (very important!) and 100% organic all natural unprocessed coconut water with no preservatives or other additives. Put 1/4 teaspoon (measuring spoon) of the honey and appx 1/2 tsp coconut water into 16 oz of warmed spring water with 8 drops of Reptisafe (for slime coat) added. Soak froggy for 20 mins while dripping the soaking solution over his back. Other than doing this once a day I would leave him absolutely alone and undisturbed except for feeding and cleaning. You can clean out his house while he soaks if you have someone to do the dripping for you. If you have any vets experienced with herps I'd take him there, if not I'd contact Dr. Frye.

----------


## Frogger00

I paid a visit to an experienced reptile/amphibian breeder and he said that the tetracycline was the best treatment. I will try the tetracycline for at least a week and see how he does. If he worsens, then I will consider putting him down because I don't want him to suffer. Here's hoping he pulls through! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Frogger00

Here are the pictures. He's now started to develop some sores. Poor guy. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Frogger00

Update. The tetracycline treatment is going well. He hasn't eaten the past few days, but still croaking and finally a poop! A big one at that. It was completely digested, unlike his previous poop. It's in my fridge right now so I can test it tonight. Last night his legs were very red, but after his treated bath the redness calmed down a bit. He seems to be a bit more active too. Really hoping he can pull through! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Krispy

Best of luck with the froggy. I hope he gets better soon.

----------


## Stephanie

Glad to hear there's some improvement. Hopefully it only gets better from here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Frogger00

Thanks guys. I tested his big poo and it was pretty clear, but I did notice a few pinworms. Now, I know that pinworms are normal for a frog to have, but at what time would it be bad enough that it requires treatment? He's not losing any weight, he actually gained 3 grams. He also ate another cricket tonight. I tried offering him more food, but it stressed him out and his legs reddened up. His legs tend to turn red only when he's stressed now, so at least they are not red constantly anymore. Finally some improvement, I was getting worried that he wouldn't make it! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Frogger00

Update. He's doing better! He ate last night again, and showed much more enthusiasm. He's also trying to get out of him bath now... When I first started the treatment he would just sit there. Then, I had to put a lid over the dish to keep him in. Now, he will push the lid right off so I have to put something heavy on the lid! He hasn't been croaking lately though...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Stephanie

Well still sounds like good newa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------



----------


## Frogger00

Great news!! He ate again, two nights in a row! Compared to once every 5 days, I'm very pleased. His legs are really calming down, only getting a bit red when he's handled. He croaked for a long time tonight, haven't heard that in a while. And what's really made me happy is that he was being active!! Actually out climbing on the walls and going in his water dish voluntarily. I'm so glad. I think he's going to make it! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

irThumper, Snappi13

----------


## irThumper

Good deal! Rooting for the little guy!

----------



----------


## Stephanie

Glad to hear we have a hungry froggy! That's a great sign of improvement. Hope he makes a full recovery soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------



----------


## Frogger00

He's still making improvement! He croaked a ton yesterday, quite comical. Refused food last night, but he ate today! I offered a second, but he wouldn't take it. He's very fussy when it comes to eating. They have to be large crickets, loose in the cage, and in total privacy. I've only actually seen him eat once. I know he's eating though, his cage is so minimal there is nowhere for the crickets to go. The baths are really helping. His legs are really clearing up, only reddening if he is handled for more than a minute. I'm glad he 'passed' his fecal float. I don't know who breeds whites around here, but most are cb. A lot of snowflakes, Browns and blue eyeds. Anyways, I'm thinking it will be another month or two before I can say Oliver is fully recovered, but he's improving fast so here's hoping!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Stephanie

That's great news!! So nice to see Oliver is feeling better


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Frogger00

Unfortunately, Oliver isn't making much improvement. The baths are suggested to go on for 2 weeks, but I've been treating him for at least three weeks now and his legs are still quite red. I think it's time to start another treatment, because this one isn't going anywhere. I would like to try colloidal silver, it's completely natural and has had a huge success rate in treating infections. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Xavier

Is Oliver still eating?

----------


## Frogger00

> Is Oliver still eating?


He has been eating almost everyday, but his night light broke 3 nights ago so it's messing up his schedule. He hasn't eaten in 3 days, but it's no big concern. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Stephanie

Sorry to hear this. I hope your new treatment helps. I didn't know you could use colloidal silver for things like this. Do you soak the frog in it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Frogger00

Well I did the colloidal silver last night, and this afternoon I took him out and within 30 seconds his legs and belly were fire engine red! It was actually quite shocking to see, poor guy :Frown:  I'm really worried about him, does anyone have any suggestions?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## irThumper

I'm exhausted from "safe-side treating" my crew for Chytrid (only 2nd time I've had to sit down ALL day since I started treating them after lunch and bleaching the devil out of everything in sight) so I haven't picked up on all the past posts, but did you ever get him tested to make sure it is for sure red leg? I personally wouldn't use colodial silver, have heard it actually makes healing time take longer. Guh my mind is gone, I was going to ask something else and completely forgot what it was... :/

Anyone who says it is "easy" to treat a collection for Chytrid, which includes hard core cleaning/disinfecting of everything EVERY day has either not done it, has people helping them, or has the endurance of an Ox... >_<

Oh, have you tried Melafix? I really don't think you should be trying things on guess work though, you really have to know exactly what you're dealing with. Hope he does better for you asap!

----------


## Frogger00

> I'm exhausted from "safe-side treating" my crew for Chytrid (only 2nd time I've had to sit down ALL day since I started treating them after lunch and bleaching the devil out of everything in sight) so I haven't picked up on all the past posts, but did you ever get him tested to make sure it is for sure red leg? I personally wouldn't use colodial silver, have heard it actually makes healing time take longer. Guh my mind is gone, I was going to ask something else and completely forgot what it was... :/
> 
> Anyone who says it is "easy" to treat a collection for Chytrid, which includes hard core cleaning/disinfecting of everything EVERY day has ever not done it, has people helping them, or has the endurance of an Ox... >_<


I never did get him tested, I think that if I were to take him to a vet he would die of stress. And, what can a vet do besides tell me what I already know? Whatever it is, it is definitely worsened by stress. I will absolutely not be using colloidal silver again, after the reaction he had to it. 

Definitely agree with treating frogs for any illness, it takes forever! To treat Oliver every night is a good half hour, I can't imagine treating more...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Xavier

Could you lower the temperatures a little? This may or may not be true, but I heard that red-leg goes away (Or at least makes improvement) in cooler temperatures. But I'm not sure how a White's tree-frog would handle low temperatures...

----------


## Frogger00

Alright everyone, so I took the plunge and tried the melafix(turtle fix). It's working wonders so far! "Melafix" is actually just tea tree extract, so it's 100% natural and is used to treat, well, reddening of the skin. What I did was add one drop of the melafix to his water dish and placed him in the dish while dripping the solution over his back for ten minutes. After I removed him, his legs were a subtle pink. Of course, the longer I hold him the redder they get, but I was pretty impressed. the only weird thing it did was make his belly skin a bit wrinkly... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## irThumper

One drop is quite a big for one dish of water, I would have diluted it more, but using it's guess work with frogs anyway. Are you rinsing him with clear fresh water afterwards? That's important. I'd check with RAL laboratories and see if they have a swab test for red-leg. Of course with all the treatment so far who knows if anything would show. Does he still have open sores?

I don't know how I'm managing with my collection of 7... can you imagine treating a commercial facility full of frogs?? :/

----------


## Diver

As above, I think a swab would be the next step. A vet could prescribe the specific medication based on the outcome.

----------

Crispy42, irThumper

----------


## Herpvet

> I never did get him tested, I think that if I were to take him to a vet he would die of stress. And, what can a vet do besides tell me what I already know? Whatever it is, it is definitely worsened by stress. I will absolutely not be using colloidal silver again, after the reaction he had to it.


Well, I'm sorry but I'm afraid I cannot agree with that attitude. What can the vet tell you? Well, he/she can examine and do tests which might actually find out the problem, instead of guessing at it. And he/she can give you a medication and dosage which is appropriate and backed by scientific literature.

Yes, stress from anything, including a vet visit, might be a problem - but continuing home remedies in the hope that one of them gets lucky is not the answer.

I really hope he gets better.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2, Crispy42, deranged chipmunk, irThumper, LilyPad, Snappi13

----------


## Frogger00

I know one drop is a little large, but not by much actually. 1/2 gallon: 1 drop melafix. His water dish is just under 1/2 a gallon. He does not have any open sores, which is really good! No I haven't been rinsing him afterwards. Why should I? 

I know you guys are going to give me a lot of flack for saying this, but a vet is no help. Frogs are extremely complex creatures and not enough research or testing has been put into them for me to trust a vets advice. The only thing a vet can tell me is that Oliver for sure has red leg, and that's it. He only meds he would be given are Baytril or Panacur, which I can easily get myself, and save 200$. 

Herpvet- you tell me a medication that has successfully treated redleg. To my knowledge, there is no cure for the time being. All I can do is trial and error, just like a vet would do. 

Honestly you guys, there is no 'specific' medication or treatment for red leg. I've done hours of research, and all I can do is try different treatments and hope for the best. I'm quite aware that he is close to he end of his life. Wether i medicate or not, he could die. On a positive note, I may be picking up a male in the near future for my breeding plans, as Oliver is obviously in no shape for breeding this year.

Hope I didn't offend anyone, this is just how I see it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## irThumper

I agree, 110%




> Well, I'm sorry but I'm afraid I cannot agree with that attitude. What can the vet tell you? Well, he/she can examine and do tests which might actually find out the problem, instead of guessing at it. And he/she can give you a medication and dosage which is appropriate and backed by scientific literature.
> 
> Yes, stress from anything, including a vet visit, might be a problem - but continuing home remedies in the hope that one of them gets lucky is not the answer.
> 
> I really hope he gets better.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2, LilyPad

----------


## irThumper

Frogger00, it is imperative you get your frog tested so you know what it is you are dealing with, otherwise you could cause him more problems with improper treating regimes/medications. 

For actual "Red Leg Syndrome" look up "bacterial dermatosepticemia".

"Red leg syndrome has been attributed to the bacterium
Aeromonas hydrophila without appropriate
diagnostic investigation. Clinical signs of red leg syndrome
may be caused by other infectious agents including,
but not limited to, ranaviruses (e.g., tadpole
edema virus, frog virus-3), other bacteria (T able
13.1), Chlamydia psittaci (Newcomer et ai., 1982),
and Basidiobolus ranarum (Taylor et ai., 1995). Additionally
there are noninfectious causes of ventral
erythema that are usually transient, such as may be
caused by contact with a heated substrate, chemical
irritation or the stress of being handled."
(Quote: Amphibian Medicine and Captive Husbandry, pg 162)

Also read here: http://ilarjournal.oxfordjournals.or.../48/3/235.long




> I know one drop is a little large, but not by much actually. 1/2 gallon: 1 drop melafix. His water dish is just under 1/2 a gallon. He does not have any open sores, which is really good! No I haven't been rinsing him afterwards. Why should I? 
> 
> I know you guys are going to give me a lot of flack for saying this, but a vet is no help. Frogs are extremely complex creatures and not enough research or testing has been put into them for me to trust a vets advice. The only thing a vet can tell me is that Oliver for sure has red leg, and that's it. He only meds he would be given are Baytril or Panacur, which I can easily get myself, and save 200$. 
> 
> Herpvet- you tell me a medication that has successfully treated redleg. To my knowledge, there is no cure for the time being. All I can do is trial and error, just like a vet would do. 
> 
> Honestly you guys, there is no 'specific' medication or treatment for red leg. I've done hours of research, and all I can do is try different treatments and hope for the best. I'm quite aware that he is close to he end of his life. Wether i medicate or not, he could die. On a positive note, I may be picking up a male in the near future for my breeding plans, as Oliver is obviously in no shape for breeding this year.
> 
> Hope I didn't offend anyone, this is just how I see it. 
> ...

----------


## Frogger00

> Frogger00, it is imperative you get your frog tested so you know what it is you are dealing with, otherwise you could cause him more problems with improper treating regimes/medications. 
> 
> For actual "Red Leg Syndrome" look up "bacterial dermatosepticemia".
> 
> "Red leg syndrome has been attributed to the bacterium
> Aeromonas hydrophila without appropriate
> diagnostic investigation. Clinical signs of red leg syndrome
> may be caused by other infectious agents including,
> but not limited to, ranaviruses (e.g., tadpole
> ...


Thank you for this information, but I already have read this. All illnesses in frogs are "cured" with either Baytril or Panacur.  Both of which I can treat with myself, but I prefer natural treatments on my animals. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Amy

You "natural" treatments are not working and you've admitted he will likely die...how is that a preferable result?




> I'm quite aware that he is close to he end of his life


Please do not get another or breed them until you're ready to care for them properly.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2, Crispy42, deranged chipmunk, irThumper, Snappi13

----------


## Herpvet

> Thank you for this information, but I already have read this. All illnesses in frogs are "cured" with either Baytril or Panacur.  Both of which I can treat with myself, but I prefer natural treatments on my animals.


Sorry but that's utter rubbish about baytril and panacur. There are plenty of drugs used with varying degrees of pharmacokinetic and anecdotal backup in amphibians.

The whole point is that the vet does not have to use trial and error like you do - he/she can carry out appropriate tests. And even if resorting to educated guess (likely more educated than you, with all due respect), he/she has access to a wide range of drug treatment options, and is in a position to consider appropriate drug, dosage, route of administration and other factors which can all combine to maximise the chance for the animal.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2, Crispy42, deranged chipmunk, irThumper, LilyPad

----------


## Cris

If you are worried about the stress of a trip to the vet, keep in mind that all of these home treatments are also causing stress to his system. You say you think he's going to die anyway now, so the trip to the vet is necessary. I have nothing against natural remedies and use them myself often, but you need to accept when a problem is serious enough to require professional medical help, and to be honest your frog has been at that point for a while now. Shortly after I got my WTFs one of them looked so sick I thought he would die, but he survived the vet visit just fine and a cheap and simple course of baytril had him back to 100% health again. You CAN save Oliver's life, but you need to get him help from a vet.

you mention the expense of the vet visit, so I wonder if this is really a matter of money? I understand being low on money, but you say you are going to buy another frog and breed (which will be an incredibly expensive endeavor) - put that money towards saving the frog you are already responsible for!

----------

Crunchy Frog, irThumper, LilyPad

----------


## Frogger00

My treatments have helped tremendously. He's eating, croaking and even being a bit active. Why I have switched treatments however is because the tetracycline has only helped to a certain extent. Yes, he could die. He could also die from the vets clueless recommendations. 

Yes, a vet will use trial and error. They may find the exact problem, but treating the problem? Vets are as clueless as I am. After all, they are just people who have done years of research. They may have access to all these drugs, but will they choose the right one? Probably not. 

Keep in mind that I have only done tetracycline for 3 weeks, colloidal silver for 1 day, and melafix for 2 days. I know you guys don't agree with my decisions, but I'm using common sense here and realizing that most "exotic" vets are full of it. 

Taking Oliver to the vet will stress him out so much. He doesn't handle change well at all. Red leg, or whatever similar disease he is suffering from, is affected greatly by stress and fear. A vet doesn't know much more than I do, they really aren't the miracle workers you guys seem to think they are. Do you know how many vet horror stories I've heard? They think just because they have that title, that they know everything. 

It's not a money issue, I have no problem spending 200-500$ for my frogs health, but if it's not going to help, why would I just waste my money like that? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Cris

> Yes, a vet will use trial and error. They may find the exact problem, but treating the problem? Vets are as clueless as I am. After all, they are just people who have done years of research. They may have access to all these drugs, but will they choose the right one? Probably not.


Vets may not be perfect, but don't you think their "years of research" (plus experience in practice) give them some knowledge that could help? You yourself wrote:



> I've done hours of research, and all I can do is try different treatments and hope for the best


Do you not think that a vet's YEARS of research might have been more informative than your HOURS of research?

And you doubt that they'll choose the right medication to save Oliver, but as far as I can see neither have you. If you don't have a vet you trust, call around and talk to some of them to see if they sound knowledgable. If you really want to test them, ask some sort of "trick question" about frog care to see if they answer correctly. Yes there may be a few "horror stories" of bad vets, but do you know how many people bring their exotics to the vet and have their pet's life saved? Covering the sides of his carrier will prevent him from seeing out and will lower his stress levels during a trip to the vet. And he will have much less stress in the long term once he is treated and healthy.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2, deranged chipmunk, irThumper

----------


## irThumper

...........

Ok, Frogger00, I could launch into a big spiel, but I have neither the time nor the energy right now... I am finishing dinner then have frogs to treat.  Oh, and I'm lucky to have the proper meds and dosage with which to treat my frogs to protect them from Chytrid, as my non-exotics specific, primarily dog & cat, Beardie owning veterinarian, took the time and effort to research and confer with other specialists, and medical compounders, to make up a supply of ready to use Itraconazole bath for my frogs... saving me from guessing on how much aerosol Lamasil to use, and risking having my frogs absorb any ether, alcohol or other potentially threatening ingredients in that product that may or may not gas off of it when I go to collect the medication into useable form. And guess what, my vet understands how critical stress can be to the frogs and doesn't require they come in if I can provide good current vid and photos. If it was absolutely necessary for him to see them, however, I would bring them in. 

That's all I have to say about that...

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2, Crispy42, deranged chipmunk, LilyPad

----------


## Frogger00

My point was that even though vets have all this schooling, there isn't much out there about frogs for them to learn. You are right in that I do not know the right treatment to give him, but that's because there is no right treatment. I'd much rather treat him with meds that I know then give him some concoction the vet whips up. Frogs aren't dumb, he would feel the movement of the carrier and see that his surroundings are different even if I did cover all the sides. Frogs are not like your typical pet as most of you should know, and their is little to no information on their healthcare. 

Irthumper, that is good for you and your vet. Sorry I didn't realize natural oils and other substances gives off alcohol and life threatening ingredients. After all, I would say that on the ingredient part of the package. But, it was nice hearing about your inexperienced veterinarian who is fooling around with medications and hoping for the best. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## bill

Are we seriously doing this again? The same conversation with the same person? Didn't you beg to have your last username deleted, so you could start this one anonymously, so no one knew it was you? I will say this once, if I find ANOTHER post asking to delete your name because you are too upset to stay on the forum, there will be no deletion, but a ban AND an IP BAN, so you are unable to open another account. And if I find you somehow managed to open an account from another or proxy IP, I will ban that as well. I have no life and can ban all day long.  :Smile:  

I am locking this thread, because it has no longer become productive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2, Crispy42, irThumper, Snappi13

----------


## Amy

We cannot help someone who does not want to be helped.  Therefore, I see this thread as pointless and will only cause anger and arguments.  As a result, I've locked it. 

I, once again, recommend to you frogger, not to get anymore frogs or breed them until you're going to provide them the proper care.  I hope your experimentation works, for the frog's sake.

ETA: I guess we're on the same page here, Bill.  LOL

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2, Crispy42, deranged chipmunk, irThumper

----------

